# Weekly Competition 2015-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F U' F' R' F' U R
*2. *U' R U R' F2 U
*3. *U R2 F2 R U R2 F2 U' R2
*4. *R F R2 F' R2 F R2 F'
*5. *F R' U F2 R' U F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R2 F' U R' B D R' U B2 R B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2
*2. *B R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 B' D L U' B' R2 F' L B2 D2
*3. *D2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B U' F2 L D B R B' L D'
*4. *L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' B L2 F' U' F' U' R' D2 R'
*5. *D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 F L F' U B' L U2 F L2 U' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 L' Rw Uw' U Rw R' U Fw2 L2 Uw' F Uw U' B L2 D' F L2 U2 R' B Uw B Fw R B L' F2 U' B F' L2 Rw' R2 F' Rw2 R U' F
*2. *F Uw' F2 R Fw D U Rw2 D2 F Uw' L Fw' U2 F2 Rw' B' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 F L D2 Rw' R2 B' R U2 Fw' F' L' U' Fw' L Rw2 F2 D B' U2
*3. *F' Rw2 B' L2 R Uw2 B Uw L2 D2 Uw2 U2 F Uw U R' Fw2 F' L' Fw L2 D Uw2 B' F' U2 B2 Uw' Rw R2 Fw' L2 Uw' Rw Fw' D2 L U' L2 U2
*4. *Rw Uw' B F Rw' Uw L U2 B Uw' Rw' D' Uw' L F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 L' Rw D2 Fw F2 Rw' R' D' Uw B2 Uw' L R2 B2 D L2 Uw' U2 L2 D'
*5. *Fw2 Rw' R' D Uw2 Fw' Uw' U' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw U Fw U L2 Fw' L Fw2 F R2 B2 F2 Uw2 B2 Rw' F Uw U2 F2 D2 Fw' F' L2 Rw2 R' U L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Fw2 F2 Lw Fw' Dw2 U' R Bw' L Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' R2 Dw2 U' R' Dw Lw' B2 Fw Lw' Rw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' R' D' B2 Dw' U' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' Fw D B Lw Rw' R2 Fw' R B Bw' Fw' D2 Bw Fw2 D' L' Uw2 Rw Dw2 B' Fw'
*2. *R2 Fw' L Fw2 L' B' F' Lw F2 U' Rw2 D L Bw' Lw2 Dw' Bw Fw2 U B' Dw' Bw2 L2 B L' R' B' Fw L Bw2 Dw Uw' U2 Lw2 R' Dw Bw2 Uw2 R B D' B' Fw F2 R Bw Lw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' D2 Bw2 R2 D2 Dw U2 Lw2 R Uw' R2
*3. *B F Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' F' U' Bw Dw2 U' Rw' U' Fw Uw2 Rw' R' U Rw' B F Uw' L' U' F L' U F2 Rw' B Dw Lw' Fw2 F2 Dw Fw2 Dw Uw2 U' B2 Dw2 B Bw' L2 Dw' B2 D Lw' D Dw2 R Dw' Rw' B' Bw' R' D Lw' Fw2 Dw
*4. *Dw L R F Rw2 R2 Bw F2 Lw' U B' D' Bw' Lw Uw Lw' F2 Lw' Rw' R2 Uw2 L Lw Rw' R' B Fw Lw R D2 Uw U2 Rw2 D' B2 Lw' Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B R Dw2 F2 D' L2 F L' Dw2 B L U Lw2 Bw' L' Rw B' Fw'
*5. *L' R' U2 B Bw Dw2 B' Rw' D Uw U2 F2 R2 B' F L D2 R Bw2 Fw Uw2 R2 F' Lw' Bw2 L2 D' B' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 F2 L B2 D Dw Uw2 R B' Fw Lw' Rw' Fw' R' B' Fw F2 R Bw Dw' Lw2 D Bw2 U' R' Fw2 U2 B2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 3R' 2B' R' F2 2U2 3R2 2R2 3F2 2F U2 3R 2F' R 3U' 3F2 2L2 R 3U2 2B 2L 3R B2 2D2 B' 3U2 U2 2B2 L 2L 3R 3F' 2R R' 3U' 2U 3R D L2 3R' F' R 2U2 3F2 3R 2R 2D2 B 2D' 2L 3F2 2U' 3R 3U R U' 2R' D' 2U' 3F 2F2 F L 3F' F2 3R 2R' D 3U L2
*2. *D' 2F 2D2 F 2D' 3U' 3R 2R2 2B' 2D' 3U' 2U 3R2 B' 2B R' 3U B 2U' L2 3F2 F' U2 3F 2F2 2D2 2U' 3F2 R' 2U 2L' 3U 2L' R F2 U L B2 2L2 F' 2U' B' 3R2 D2 2F' F' D' U L2 B U 2R2 B 2D2 2U' B' 2B 3F' D2 2U2 2R U2 R' 3U' 2L B2 3R' F2 2D F
*3. *2F' D2 3U L2 2D2 B F' 2D' B U2 2R 3F' F 3R' 2D' R2 2B 2R2 3F D2 2U' U' B' D2 U' 2B' 3F 2D' 2F2 3U' 2L2 B2 D2 L' 2U' U L 2B' 2D' 3F 2F' 2R 2B2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 3R2 R' 2B2 F' L' 2R' U' B 2B 3F2 2R' 2D 2L' 2F' U B2 3U2 2B 2U' L' B2 U2
*4. *B 2B 3F2 F2 L2 2D2 F' 2R2 3U 2F F' R U R D 2D2 2B' 2D B2 2F2 3U' 2B' 2D' 2U' 2F F D' 2D 3U' 2F2 U 2L' 3R2 2U2 R' B' F' L' F U2 2F2 F' 2R' R' 2B' 3U2 B 3F' 2D L' 2B R' 2B F' 2D' B' D' U' 2B 3U 2L 2B2 F2 3R2 2B2 F' D' 2D2 3U 2U
*5. *U' 2R 2F2 2L' D 2U' 2F2 3U 2L D 3U' L' D U2 F2 L2 2R2 U' R F' 2U' R' 2F 3R2 2B2 3R2 2U R 3U F' 2D2 3U' B2 D 2D' 3U' 3F 3R R' F' 2U2 U2 F' 2D' U2 3R 2B U2 2L2 3R' D' L' R 2D2 B2 3F 3U 2U' R' 3U' R' D 2D2 3U 2F' L 2L' U' 2B' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F' 2F2 2D2 3L R2 B 3B 2F2 2D2 3L 2U' R B F 2D' F R' B2 3U' B R 2D' L2 2R' B2 R 3D 2R2 2D' 3R2 3B2 2U2 F2 2U F2 2D' 2B2 2F 3R2 2D2 3B2 3R2 2B2 3U 2L2 2U' 3L2 3F2 3R2 2B 2F2 2D' 3D' 2U' B 2B 3B2 3F 2U' 3L' 2B' L2 2L' 2D2 2U2 2F' 3L2 2F 3L' 2D2 B2 F2 2L2 2R 3B' L2 3B2 U2 3F' L' 3U U2 L' R2 3U 2L2 3F2 2U' R' 2U' 2R U2 2B U2 2L' 2R2 R' 2F' 2U2 3L
*2. *D 2L 2U2 L 2D2 B2 3B2 2F2 D2 3R' 3U' 2U2 2F2 3D' U' R' 3B 3U2 R2 D2 2U B' 3B2 L 2R' 3B2 2F2 3L2 R' B2 2B2 3F D 2L' 2R' 3F' 3R2 3F2 2F' 2R' D2 3U' 3L2 3B' D2 2U2 U' 2L 2R2 2B' 3B 3F U' 3F2 L 2D2 3D 2U2 2R' R B' 2F2 2R2 R2 2D' 3U 2B' 2L2 3U' 3R' 3F F' D' 3D2 3F F2 3L2 2U2 R2 3U' 3F2 2D L' 3R 2R' R' 3D' U2 3B2 3U B 2L B L 3U 3R2 3U U' 3R D'
*3. *3R2 D' B 3L U L2 3F' 2L 3L F 2U U2 3R 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 F' 3U L B 2B' 2F' 2D 3L2 2R2 R' D 3U 3L2 R' 2D2 2U 2R' 3D 3F 3U' B 3F2 3L' 3U' 3F2 R' 3B 3R' F' 3U' 2L R D R2 D2 2D2 U' 3B2 D L 3B' 3F2 R' 2D2 3U2 2U 3B' F' 3U' L2 F 3U' U' 3F L2 F2 L 2R' R B 3F' 3D F 3U' U' F' 2R' U2 2R 3B2 2F' D 2B 3F' 2L 3R2 U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 3D 2U 3B
*4. *F2 3D L2 2U2 F D 2D 2R' 3D2 2L U' 2F2 R2 3U' 3F' 2F2 F' 2R D 3D' 2U' F' 2L 3L2 2B 3F2 L2 2L2 3R R' 2U2 B' 3F' 2U 3R2 2R2 D' 3U U2 B2 2U 3F 2L 3R2 R2 D' 3L' 2B2 3L' 2B2 2D' 3R' B2 3B' 2F' F 2D2 3D 3F U2 3B' 2D 3U U 3F2 2L2 3R 2B' F D2 L' U2 2L' 2B2 2F2 2L' 3U2 2B' 3U2 2U' 3R U' R 3D2 3U' L2 2R2 3U' 3R 2R 3U 2U' 2L2 3F F' D2 2F2 3U R' D'
*5. *2B2 3F2 R 2B2 2L2 B' L' 2B' U' 3B' U' F2 2D U' L2 3B 3D' 2L 3U 2L' 3L D' 3D' R 2B 2L2 3U 2R' 3D' 2R 2B' U B2 2F 2R' D 3R' R2 F' 2D 3R' 3B2 F 3D 3B2 2L' 3U' B' 2U' 3L' 2D 2B2 3D' 2B2 3U' B' 3F2 2F 2L' 2F2 F2 U 3B 2D R2 3D' 3L 3R' 3D' 3L2 2B 3U2 F2 3D B2 F 2U' B' 2F2 L 3R 2R 2U' 3L' 3U2 B L' R2 2B F' 3D F2 R 2F2 2D2 R' 3D 3R 3D' F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 R F2 R F2 R' F' U
*2. *U2 R F2 R' F' R' U' R U'
*3. *R U' F R2 F2 U R' U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' F2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D' L B' F2 L2 U' F D2 U2 B2 D2
*2. *L' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' L' F2 D R D B' L D
*3. *R D2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 R B2 U R' U' B' L2 D' R' F D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw B Fw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 U' L2 Rw' R B Fw L' Uw' U' L B2 F' U2 F' Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw R U Fw2 D2 L2 R Fw' Rw2 R F D L Fw2
*2. *D B L2 Rw R2 U' B Rw D L2 B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw B2 Rw' R2 U Fw Rw' B U2 Fw' U' L' Rw' D2 B2 D' U Fw2 R D U L Rw' Uw2
*3. *Fw' D' Uw2 U' R' Uw U' Rw B' U' F D U2 Fw2 F R D R' Fw' R' F R' B Fw2 U2 R' Fw2 R' D B U2 L' F' L U2 L2 Fw2 Rw R' B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' D' Bw D' Dw2 Uw2 U B Bw Fw F2 Dw2 Fw L' Lw Uw Rw D' Dw2 L2 D2 R' F2 L Uw F' L2 D2 F2 L F' L' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' L2 Rw2 U' Fw' R F Lw U' Bw2 U Lw2 Rw Uw2 U Bw' Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B Uw2 F2 L' Lw2 D Dw Rw R2 B2 R2 B2 R D Uw' F' L2 D Lw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 B Bw Fw2 Dw Bw' F L R2 D F' Lw' R2 U' Bw Lw2 F2 Dw Uw2 L' R B2 F' Dw2 B Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw B D Uw2 L Lw Dw' Rw
*3. *L Lw' D L R2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Rw2 Dw R' Fw2 F2 D2 L2 Uw Rw' D F2 Rw' Dw' R' B' Dw' U L R2 Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw R2 F2 R2 D2 Fw2 F2 Uw Rw D2 Lw D2 L U' F2 Rw D U B U' F R2 D2 B Dw2 Uw' Rw' B2 F L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2D' B2 3R 3F2 2R2 D L R B2 3R' 2R2 B 2U2 2R2 2B' 2D' 2U' R2 2F2 2D2 B' L2 B2 L B2 F 2R2 D' 3F R' D2 2U' U 2L 3U2 2L' 2B2 2F 2L 2U 2R2 3U' 2U' F' 3U 2U U 3F D2 U' 2R2 R F2 R' 3U L2 2R2 R F2 2D' 2U' F 2D' 2U 2F 2U L' 2R' 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 3L2 3F 2L 3U2 3B2 2R B' 2B2 F2 L 2D' L2 3R 3U2 3F' D' 2B' 3D 2U' B 3B' U 3B 3D 3B2 3D2 3U' 2U2 2L U F2 U' 3F2 2D 2U' U2 2B2 3L' R B' 2F' L2 3U 3R 2D 3D 3F2 3L2 2U 3R2 R 2F' D' 2D 3U' 3R2 3B 3L 2B F2 2R R 2F D2 2U' 3F2 2R B 2B2 2F' R' 3F 2F L B2 L2 2D R' D2 2U' 3R R' B' F' 2L2 3B' 2F2 3L B 3F' L' B 2B' U' B' 3F 2F' F2 2L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F L2 D2 R' U' L D2 R
*2. *R2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' B R' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L
*3. *U R2 D2 L' F D B D2 R F U2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 L F2
*4. *L' U2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' R2 B' L U' F D' F' U2 L2 R' U2
*5. *F D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' D F2 U' L R' D L' B' U
*6. *R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 U R' B U L' B' U2 F' L R'
*7. *U L' D' B' L' U R2 F' D' R D L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 B2 U L2 B2
*8. *F L D' F2 B' L' F L2 D L2 F R2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 D2
*9. *L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U' R B2 U2 F L2 B' R' B2 D2 R'
*10. *U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 D' F' R' F' R' U' F' U F'
*11. *F2 D F2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B L B2 L U B' R'
*12. *F2 U F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U' B' D' B2 L B
*13. *F' L D' F2 U' R2 L B D' F D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2
*14. *U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U F2 D' B L' D R F' D U2 L
*15. *L2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R' D2 U' B' U' B' R2 D2 U'
*16. *D2 L F' U B' L B2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 R B2 L F2 L F2 L
*17. *D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U L B' L' R D' B2 L2 B F' L2
*18. *R2 D F L' D2 R2 L B2 U L' F U R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 D
*19. *B2 R' U D2 B L' U2 L D' B U2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' D' L2 B2
*20. *L2 U2 F2 R D2 L D2 B2 L' R D' B' U' B2 F2 R' B' L2 F2 U
*21. *D' B' U2 R2 F' R' D' F2 L D' B D2 F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B' L2 U2
*22. *B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 L' U' B F' D R' B U2 L2 B
*23. *L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R' U' F' D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2
*24. *R2 U L' D' F L' U B D R' L2 U D F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2
*25. *U' R F2 R' U' L D2 F' B2 R F2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2
*26. *F U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B' F' L2 F2 R B2 F D R U2 B2 R' F'
*27. *U2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 R' B' L2 F' D R U' B' U' R2
*28. *U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' F D' R B' U2 R2 F' D'
*29. *L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F D B2 L D' L2 B2 D B L B2 F2
*30. *D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R D' U' L2 B D2 U2 L F R'
*31. *U' D L B2 D' F D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2
*32. *D2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 B' F2 L2 R' B' D R2 U B' R B' L' R'
*33. *L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 L U' L' U L' U' F' R2 D' F
*34. *L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R' D R2 F D L2 F' R' D'
*35. *U2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R' D U' R2 F2 L R' B' L' B2
*36. *B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 B U2 B' L' U B R U'
*37. *L U' R2 L' B2 R' L2 D2 B R' D R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2
*38. *F' U F2 L2 U L' B' L' F D2 R2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D'
*39. *U L' B U D2 L2 U' B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D
*40. *U L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U F U B' R2 B' L B D L R' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F R' B' L' F U2 B2 D2 F' U
*2. *D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 F L2 R2 B' F' R F L D B' U2 B U' R' D
*3. *F' L2 F D2 L2 B F L2 U2 F' R' D U F D U' L D F' D2 U2
*4. *D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U' R' D' U' F2 U2 L R' U R2
*5. *D' B R L' U' R2 B U L B D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F R' U B R' D' B' L B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 D'
*2. *F D2 B2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L' U' F' R B2 F L F2
*3. *D B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B F' U B2 L B U' F D2 F'
*4. *U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F L D2 U R U B F2 U2
*5. *B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' R' U B U2 R U' R F U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L D L' B D2 U L2 U2 R'
*2. *F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L' B2 D' B F2 D F R U2 R
*3. *R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 R D F2 L D F D' U F
*4. *R2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 F' R' U' B D U' F2 U
*5. *U2 R D2 L R U2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 D2 U2 F L2 U' B' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F R' B D B L' R' B R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F2 R U2 R' F U' R2
*3. *R' B2 L' U2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 F' D R' U' R F' L' R B' D U2
*4. *U' Fw F D' Rw B D2 U' Fw' R B' Fw' R' Uw' Fw F' L R Fw U Fw2 F R' U F Rw B' Fw' F' Uw' L U' F Rw D U2 R' U2 Rw' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F' R' F U2 R2 F U
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R' U R' F2 R U B L2 U
*4. *L' B2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R U L2 R B D2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw L2 B R F2 D' U' B' L2 R' B2 Fw' R2 F' L' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 B' U2 R B' L2 Fw2
*5. *Uw' B Bw2 Fw' R Fw2 R2 Fw' R' Bw' F L2 Lw2 Fw R F' R2 U' Rw' R B' R2 U2 L Lw2 Bw L Rw' F' D B' Bw' Dw2 F2 D U2 Bw2 L2 F2 Lw' B Rw' R' B' Rw Fw2 R' F Uw' R' F Dw2 Uw' U2 B Bw2 Fw' Dw Lw' F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R U B U' R' B L U' r b u
*2. *U' R' B U' L U' L' R' l r'
*3. *B L' B L' U R' L l r b'
*4. *R L' R B' R' B' L' B' l' r b u'
*5. *L R B' U' L' U B r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(0, 2) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' D' R' U' L U D' U' D' U'
*2. *R' L U D' R' U L R' U' D' U'
*3. *R' L' D' U' L' R U R' U' D' U'
*4. *D R' U R D' R' L' R L' D' U'
*5. *R' L' R' L D U' L D R' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 9, 2015)

clock: 13.09, 13.89, 21.76, 13.79, 11.58 (ao5 = 13.59)
2x2 : 7.66+, 3.60, 5.30, 3.38, 4.23 (ao5 = 4.38)
pyraminx: 4.72, 5.86, 8.24+, 7.74, 4.37 (ao5 = 6.11)
skewb : 10.10, 13.17, 11.03, 13.14+, 8.39 (ao5 = 11.42)
3x3 : 21.95+, 20.29, 22.30, 19.37, 22.59 (ao5 = 21.51)
4x4 : 1:24.54, 1:28.45, 1:09.71, 1:05.81, 1:11.58 (ao5 = 1:15.28)
OH : 1:20.66, 57.81, 1:07.02, 1:01.57, 1:43.36 (ao5 = 1:09.75)
5x5 : 2:14.06, 2:41.10, 2:55.76, 2:37.06, 2:29.52 (ao5 = 2:35.89) got my PB single and average


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 9, 2015)

2x2 : (6.04), 4.18, 5.90, (2.28), 5.30 = 5.13
3x3 : 13.81, 13.07, 14.20, (16.68), (12.61) = 13.69
4x4 : (57.68), 53.47, 54.71, 51.11, (49.34) = 53.10
5x5 : 1:38.33, (1:55.62), 1:40.13, (1:38.27), 1:48.99 = 1:42.48
6x6 : 3:01.45, 2:56.44, 3:03.89, (2:40.37), (3:06.07) = 3:00.59
7x7 : (4:37.43), 4:25.86, 4:35.08, 4:28.39, (3:57.42) = 4:29.78
2x2 BLD : 36.13, 36.30, DNF = 36.13
OH : (44.69), (32.76), 43.64, 35.49, 43.17 = 40.77
MTS : (59.15), 46.67, 45.80, (40.12), 48.87 = 47.11
2-4 relay : 1:18.60
2-5 relay : 3:11.92
Megaminx : 1:30.41, 1:36.17, 1:39.36, 1:39.12, 1:46.97 = 1:38.22
Pyraminx : 6.15, (5.66), 6.55, (6.98), 6.37 = 6.36
Square-1 : (28.30), 48.29, 43.87, 39.20, (51.21) = 43.79
Skewb : 9.78, 8.52, 8.47, (10.03), (3.83) = 8.92


----------



## PurpleBanana (Jun 10, 2015)

2x2x2: 6.86, 5.49, 7.83, (10.17), (4.30) = 6.73
3x3x3: 25.04, 35.67, 24.24, (23.53), (41.27) = 28.31


----------



## imacubedude (Jun 11, 2015)

2x2x2 = 3.66, (6.02), 4.00, (3.36), 5.06 = 4.24
3x3x3: (21.40), 19.83, 20.83, (14.92), 18.45 = 19.70
3x3x3 blindfolded = DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (Just got back into blindfolding... Failed HORRIBLY)


----------



## rollerking321 (Jun 11, 2015)

3x3 : 13.90, 14.50, 14.94, (18.46), (13.14) = *14.45*
2x2 : 4.96, 3.44, (5.23), (2.12), 4.55 = *4.32*
Square-1 : (18.57), (33.37), 26.48, 19.66, 19.56 = *21.90*
Pyraminx : (14.62), 14.38, 11.52, 11.30, (8.65) = *12.40*
3x3 One Handed : 24.74, (34.23), 25.10, 19.86, (18.59) = *23.23*


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 12, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (21.23), 21.02, 16.55, 17.42, (15.40) = *18.33*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 13, 2015)

2x2: 4.16, 4.07, (4.18), 3.06, (2.89) = 3.76
3x3: 12.39, (DNF), 12.29, (12.09), 14.38 = 13.02
4x4: (1:03.65), 54.16, (49.46), 49.94, 50.71 = 51.60
5x5: 1:53.38, 1:56.72, 1:49.94, (1:46.96), (DNF) = 1:53.35
3x3 OH: (18.71), 21.41, 22.70, (24.28), 21.45 = 21.85
Megaminx: 2:05.64, 1:54.84, (2:17.27), (1:46.38) = 2:00.24
Pyraminx: (4.83), 3.64, 4.80, 3.16, (2.39) = 3.87
Square-1: 25.03, 30.46, (33.45), 28.81, (20.91) = 28.10
Skewb: (16.46), (11.04), 13.77, 12.63, 14.88 = 13.76


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2015)

*3x3:* 16.02, (12.91), (DNF), 15.25, 16.22 = 15.83
*4x4:* 1:00.08, 1:01.78, (57.39), 1:01.63, (1:02.71) = 1:01.16
*5x5:* (1:29.51), 1:43.28, (DNF), 1:36.33, 1:48.19 = 1:42.60
*6x6:* (2:46.08), 3:12.27, 3:02.56, 2:54.94, (3:32.43) = 3:03.26
*7x7:* 4:40.82, 4:35.53, (4:41.98), 4:39.19, (4:01.96) = 4:38.51
*OH:* 31.14, (26.28), 32.16, (34.35), 29.97 = 31.09
*Megaminx:* 1:55.43, 1:47.29, (1:43.48), 1:55.73, (2:09.93) = 1:52.82


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 16, 2015)

Results: congrats Austin, ichcubegern and Austin!

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.44 AustinReed
 2.80 pantu2000
 2.92 jasseri
 3.21 EMI
 3.70 ichcubegern
 3.76 Daniel Wu
 3.88 FaLoL
 3.92 Tx789
 3.97 cuberkid10
 4.01 giorgi
 4.24 imacubedude
 4.32 rollerking321
 4.38 pyr14
 4.48 JustinTimeCuber
 4.58 Cale S
 4.62 CyanSandwich
 5.13 bacyril
 5.90 MAttyMatt97
 6.11 timmthelion
 6.40 Kenneth Svendson
 6.73 PurpleBanana
 6.97 MasterROBO360
 7.60 Schmidt
 7.81 h2f
 9.79 1davey29
 15.55 MatsBergsten
 17.03 kenobi1st
*3x3x3 *(35)

 10.36 EMI
 10.72 AustinReed
 10.92 qaz
 11.79 jasseri
 11.84 cuberkid10
 11.87 giorgi
 12.42 FaLoL
 13.02 Daniel Wu
 13.47 JustinTimeCuber
 13.48 ichcubegern
 13.69 bacyril
 14.45 rollerking321
 15.64 Cale S
 15.83 Dene
 15.96 pantu2000
 17.42 Kenneth Svendson
 17.67 Tx789
 18.07 LostGent
 18.33 MarcelP
 18.38 timmthelion
 19.42 CyanSandwich
 19.47 MAttyMatt97
 19.52 Perff
 19.70 imacubedude
 20.26 ickathu
 21.51 pyr14
 23.58 h2f
 24.05 Schmidt
 28.32 PurpleBanana
 28.40 MasterROBO360
 29.73 Bubbagrub
 31.54 1davey29
 32.72 andersonaap
 36.12 MatsBergsten
 52.34 kenobi1st
*4x4x4*(20)

 38.00 AustinReed
 40.87 EMI
 48.07 FaLoL
 51.60 Daniel Wu
 53.10 bacyril
 54.93 ichcubegern
 55.54 cuberkid10
 57.30 jasseri
 1:01.16 Dene
 1:04.49 Cale S
 1:10.33 ickathu
 1:15.28 pyr14
 1:16.59 JustinTimeCuber
 1:17.93 timmthelion
 1:18.29 Kenneth Svendson
 1:20.82 h2f
 1:22.92 MAttyMatt97
 1:32.41 CyanSandwich
 1:46.82 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:24.34 EMI
 1:29.20 FaLoL
 1:30.31 AustinReed
 1:42.48 bacyril
 1:42.60 Dene
 1:43.05 ichcubegern
 1:53.35 Daniel Wu
 1:55.92 Cale S
 2:00.32 cuberkid10
 2:27.29 Kenneth Svendson
 2:35.89 pyr14
 2:36.38 CyanSandwich
 3:26.12 h2f
 3:37.27 MAttyMatt97
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:58.23 AustinReed
 3:00.59 bacyril
 3:03.26 Dene
 DNF h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:11.59 FaLoL
 4:29.78 bacyril
 4:38.51 Dene
 4:59.17 AustinReed
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 18.13 EMI
 20.36 AustinReed
 21.85 Daniel Wu
 23.23 rollerking321
 23.69 ichcubegern
 24.83 giorgi
 25.89 pantu2000
 26.68 FaLoL
 27.88 jasseri
 31.09 Dene
 40.77 bacyril
 51.39 Schmidt
 54.94 h2f
 57.61 Bubbagrub
 1:09.75 pyr14
 1:42.88 MAttyMatt97
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:16.20 Kenneth Svendson
 2:22.32 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 9.71 AustinReed
 18.66 Cale S
 28.22 MatsBergsten
 33.79 h2f
 36.13 bacyril
 37.79 ichcubegern
 38.76 MAttyMatt97
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 46.32 Cale S
 1:41.98 MatsBergsten
 1:59.43 MAttyMatt97
 2:04.47 ichcubegern
 2:04.84 AustinReed
 2:12.33 h2f
 DNF imacubedude
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 2:48.23 Cale S
13:40.09 h2f
17:45.02 AustinReed
19:51.07 MAttyMatt97
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:21.28 Cale S
14:03.54 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF AustinReed
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

21/21 (53:54)  CyanSandwich
5/5 (42:59)  MAttyMatt97
3/6 (23:36)  MatsBergsten
3/6 (49:45)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 47.11 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 54.21 AustinReed
 1:09.03 ichcubegern
 1:12.08 jasseri
 1:18.60 bacyril
 1:25.72 pantu2000
 1:33.14 timmthelion
 1:42.35 Kenneth Svendson
 1:48.01 CyanSandwich
 1:56.88 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 3:01.61 ichcubegern
 3:11.92 bacyril
 5:08.27 h2f
 5:09.47 Kenneth Svendson
 5:10.79 CyanSandwich
*Skewb*(13)

 4.27 Cale S
 6.16 AustinReed
 7.68 Tx789
 7.75 qaz
 8.55 EMI
 8.83 pantu2000
 8.92 bacyril
 11.27 FaLoL
 11.42 pyr14
 13.76 Daniel Wu
 16.12 ichcubegern
 19.98 h2f
 41.01 MAttyMatt97
*Clock*(5)

 8.78 qaz
 9.14 Perff
 13.59 pyr14
 20.72 Kenneth Svendson
 25.40 h2f
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.87 Daniel Wu
 3.91 port
 5.90 AustinReed
 6.09 pantu2000
 6.11 pyr14
 6.23 Cale S
 6.27 ichcubegern
 6.35 cuberkid10
 6.36 bacyril
 7.40 giorgi
 7.49 qaz
 8.16 Tx789
 8.90 FaLoL
 10.17 Kenneth Svendson
 12.40 rollerking321
 12.63 Schmidt
 14.29 MAttyMatt97
 14.54 timmthelion
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:26.25 AustinReed
 1:38.22 bacyril
 1:52.82 Dene
 2:00.24 Daniel Wu
 2:07.84 giorgi
 2:18.73 Cale S
*Square-1*(7)

 11.31 EMI
 21.90 rollerking321
 22.40 AustinReed
 28.10 Daniel Wu
 30.07 Cale S
 43.34 FaLoL
 43.79 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

27 okayama
32 h2f
38 ichcubegern
44 andersonaap
66 MAttyMatt97

*Contest results*

246 AustinReed
174 ichcubegern
174 Cale S
169 bacyril
148 Daniel Wu
148 EMI
142 FaLoL
115 CyanSandwich
109 h2f
105 MAttyMatt97
100 jasseri
99 pantu2000
98 cuberkid10
95 Dene
89 Kenneth Svendson
86 pyr14
85 giorgi
78 rollerking321
65 Tx789
65 MatsBergsten
64 qaz
58 JustinTimeCuber
50 timmthelion
40 imacubedude
38 Schmidt
28 ickathu
22 Perff
21 LostGent
20 MarcelP
19 PurpleBanana
19 port
18 andersonaap
17 MasterROBO360
15 okayama
15 Bubbagrub
12 1davey29
7 kenobi1st


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 17, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results: congrats Austin, ichcubegern and Austin!




I mean, I don't need the double congrats, but thanks!


----------

